

Show HN: search engine through new freelance and remote jobs - eumm

Would like to ask for your feedback and suggestions for my web project: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.guruka.com&#x2F;<p>What is it: free search engine through new remote projects and jobs from 10+ sites and boards (like Freelancer.com, oDesk, eLance, Stackoverflow Jobs and others)<p>Who needs it: pro freelancers looking for new projects or occasional freelancer who are looking for interesting projects (to practice new skills). Or even software market researchers to see what kind of projects are in demand.<p>Thanks again for your attention
======
eumm
and the question I have is if there are any freelance and job site you want to
be included?

Currently the service is fetching these sites:

Freelancer (International) oDesk (International) Elance (International) Guru
(International) Stackoverflow Jobs (International) Free-lance (Russia)
Freelancehunt.com (Russia) Weblancer (Russia) Dream-starts (India) 99designs
(International) Freelancer-uk (UK) Freelance-switch (International) Techno-
jobs (UK)

------
davidsmith8900
\- Clickable link ~> [http://www.guruka.com/](http://www.guruka.com/)

~~~
eumm
thank you! I am quite new to HC News so have not found how to make a link and
the description all together

------
davidsmith8900
\- Thank you for this. I will definitely be using it.

~~~
eumm
thank you, please do not hesitate to send your suggestions or comments about
the site here or via forum

